# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Anh em cho hỏi mấy cái bruless khủng này chế dc gì ?

## Tiêu Diêu Tử

Mấy con này dùng điều khiên trục cnc dc không

----------


## Gamo

Nếu đuôi là encoder thì làm được, nhưng kiếm driver cho nó hơi chua á

----------


## Tiêu Diêu Tử

> nếu đuôi là encoder thì làm được, nhưng kiếm driver cho nó hơi chua á


nếu nó có 3 dây cảm biến hall thì dễ rồi đằng này nó phân giải cao  12 dây tín hiệu

----------


## Gamo

Nếu như trên thì ko dùng để chạy vị trí cho CNC được bác ui. Thích thì bác gắn cho nó 1 cái encoder, mua con AC Servo Driver về chiến thôi, nhưng tính ra thế thì thà mua nguyên bộ servo còn hơn

----------


## Tiêu Diêu Tử

> nếu như trên thì ko dùng để chạy vị trí cho cnc được bác ui. Thích thì bác gắn cho nó 1 cái encoder, mua con ac servo driver về chiến thôi, nhưng tính ra thế thì thà mua nguyên bộ servo còn hơn


mình lấy 3 dây tín hiệu thôi dc không

----------


## Tiêu Diêu Tử

Bác có thể giải thích rõ hơn không , động cơ bruless dc dùng driver của ac servo dc sao ?

----------


## Gamo

Brushless DC & Permanent Magnet AC Servo theo quan điểm của mình là y chang nhau, đều có thể dùng driver của nhau để điều khiển (mình đã vọc, làm vài driver điều khiển cả 2 loại, y chang nhau). Đương nhiên có vài sự khác biệt nho nhỏ, do BLDC được thiết kế để có thể chạy tốt với xung hình thang (dễ điều khiển) trong khi đó AC Servo thì sine

Bác có thể tham khảo thêm 
https://www.researchgate.net/post/Wh...nd_PMSM_motors

----------


## Luyến

Chạy với enc thì độ phân giải mới cao chứ sài hallsensor thì chạy làm sao đựoc trục máy cnc ạ. Hallsenser chỉ dừng đúng vị trí thôi dừng trục chính thay dao chẳng hạn

----------


## nhatson

mua con drive này về là chạy được


https://granitedevices.com/digital-servo-drive-argon/

----------

Tiêu Diêu Tử

----------


## Ga con

Mấy con này là AC servo của Tamgawa đời cũ.

Ngặt cái là con này feedback cả encoder và hall đều xài mức tín hiệu 12V. Độ phân giải 500-1000ppr.

Muốn chạy dễ dàng ổn nhất thì độ lại cái enc chút xíu rồi xài driver TQ như GD35.


Thanks.

----------

solero

----------


## Tiêu Diêu Tử

> mấy con này là ac servo của tamgawa đời cũ.
> 
> Ngặt cái là con này feedback cả encoder và hall đều xài mức tín hiệu 12v. độ phân giải 500-1000ppr.
> 
> Muốn chạy dễ dàng ổn nhất thì độ lại cái enc chút xíu rồi xài driver tq như gd35.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


bác nhầm rồi nó sài 5v

----------


## Tiêu Diêu Tử

> Chạy với enc thì độ phân giải mới cao chứ sài hallsensor thì chạy làm sao đựoc trục máy cnc ạ. Hallsenser chỉ dừng đúng vị trí thôi dừng trục chính thay dao chẳng hạn


BÁC NÓI SAO CHỨ THẤY NÓ BÁN DÙNG ĐIỀU KHIỂN TRỤC NÀY 
javascript**:void(0);
https://vi.aliexpress.com/item/2-Axi...875676025.html

----------


## Ga con

Thế thì đỡ phải chế.

Thực ra mấy con 12V nó cũng chỉ thêm 1 con 7805 bên trong, cắt bỏ nối tắt thì chạy được 5V.

Thanks.

----------


## Tiêu Diêu Tử

bác nào giải thích giúp em cái hồi tiếp feedback , mấy cái "+ -" có phải là lựa chọn kiểu tín hiệu  . Cái encoder trên của em nó  14 dây em đoán là: 2 dây nguồn , 2 A+;A- , 2 B+;B- ,2 Z+;Z- ,2 HU+;HU-, 2 HV+;HV- , 2 HW+;HW-

----------


## Tiêu Diêu Tử

> mua con drive này về là chạy được
> 
> 
> https://granitedevices.com/digital-servo-drive-argon/


 con này dc không bác giá mềm hơn

----------


## nhatson

> con này dc không bác giá mềm hơn


em nghỉ là ko, con này 1 là áp thấp 2 là parameter fix vs motor của hãng

----------


## Vanhiep96

> Brushless DC & Permanent Magnet AC Servo theo quan điểm của mình là y chang nhau, đều có thể dùng driver của nhau để điều khiển (mình đã vọc, làm vài driver điều khiển cả 2 loại, y chang nhau). Đương nhiên có vài sự khác biệt nho nhỏ, do BLDC được thiết kế để có thể chạy tốt với xung hình thang (dễ điều khiển) trong khi đó AC Servo thì sine
> 
> Bác có thể tham khảo thêm 
> https://www.researchgate.net/post/Wh...nd_PMSM_motors


Cam on bac rât nhiêu ạ

----------

